# Vegetarian Couscous Casserole....Low Fat



## Filus59602 (Oct 16, 2002)

Vegetarian Couscous Casserole

Charleston (SC) Post & Courier

(Makes 6 servings)



1 1/2 cups water 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 cup couscous 
15-ounce can black beans, drained and rinsed 
8 3/4-ounce can corn, drained and rinsed 
8-ounce can sliced water chestnuts, drained and rinsed 
7-ounce jar roasted peppers in water, drained and cut into strips 
1/3 cup green onions, minced 
2 tablespoons pickled jalapeno pepper, minced 
1 cup part-skim ricotta cheese 
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 
2 teaspoons sesame oil 
1 teaspoon cumin 
Nonstick cooking spray 
6 cups fresh spinach leaves, cooked 



Bring water and salt to a boil in saucepan. Remove from heat. Add couscous and stir well. Cover and let stand 5 minutes or until liquid is absorbed. Add black beans, corn, water chestnuts, roasted peppers, onions and jalapeno peppers. Stir gently. Combine cheese, vinegar, oil and cumin. Stir into couscous mixture. Spoon into an 11x7x2-inch baking dish coated with nonstick cooking spray. Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 25 minutes. To serve, spoon couscous mixture onto individual servings of spinach. 



• Nutrition facts per serving: 252 calories, 39 grams carbohydrate, 5 grams fat, 13 milligrams cholesterol, 14 grams protein, 7 grams fiber, 460 milligrams sodium.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2002)

filus, you have posted another winner!!  I have couscous on my grocery list as I just cleaned up a whole bag of it off the floor where our new kitten drug the bag, opened it, and then apparently did a serious tap dance in it, which was beside my eggplant teapot broken on the floor, which was about 15 feet away from the most expensive planter that I "ownED" laying in pieces on the floor  

The only thing I can afford to replace is the couscous


----------



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

*kitchenelf.......*

Did you say you were having 'kitten' stew sometime this week???


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2002)

haha :p 

Do you have a low fat recipe?  I guess this would be a recipe that serves 1  

This is the closest this cat has gotten to me yet:

The dog was sleeping with me, head stuck out of the covers.  Kitten came up to her and started smacking her in the head with his little kitten claws.  Dog did not respond.  Cat grabbed dog on each side of her nose (long nose - miniature dachshund) and started biting her head, ears and nose.  Dog just yawned, turned head the other way, went back to sleep - now, there would normally be nothing wrong with this except it was 5:00 AM.   

So, kitten stew, dip, burrito, casserole............. anything?


----------

